
Which types of startups are most often profitable? - samaysharma
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/08/which-types-of-startups-are-most-often-profitable/
======
sandebert
Being in Sweden, I'm apparently not allowed to read the full text as it
require an "Extra Crunch membership", which isn't available outside a couple
of countries. But as a consolation they inform me that they are "actively
looking to launch" their membership in other areas. Not impressed.

